# snowing in michigan



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

crappy pic but you can see it...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Well then, there it is


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

well then....get the heck out there and start plowing, throwing salt...something


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Had a few flakes mixed with the rain Saturday night. 

Glad it's up there.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

here in Gaylord this morning. 2.5"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Break out the sleds, I'm on my way.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

already seen one lol


----------

